# Hi from Spaaaaaain



## Superce (Aug 21, 2004)

Hello!!! 
I'm 17 years old and I live in Madrid, Spain. My name is Cecilia (so you can call me this way) and I study violin, clarinet, piano, conducting and composition ^_^. I'm a concertmaster in a non-young orchestra here in Spain, where I also conduct and play as soloist sometimes. 
I came here recommended by Daniel (hiiii ) and this is my nick also at soloviolin forum!!

A hug for everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow! You aound very accomplished! Very nice to meet you.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Welcome on board! Post lots...lots and lots and LOTS...


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

Welcome, Cecilia!!!  Sounds like you have come to the right place. Hope you like it here! As far as I know you are the first clarinettist here (someone correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## krishna (Aug 7, 2004)

It's nice to meet you. The humans here are great! friendly and helpfull. Welcome!....Kerry


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Cecilia!!!!!!!!!  Great that you found to us, I just came back from vacations, and what a nice suprise to see you here!


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Nice to meet you Cecilia! It sounds like you'll be able to give lots of advice in many areas on the forum. I hope you're enjoying it here.


----------



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

Cool! Spain!!!


----------

